# Snakebite Victims in Africa Lack Needed Antivenom, Researcher Says



## News Bot (Oct 28, 2015)

Snakebite treatments are urgently needed in Africa, researchers argue.

*Published On:* 28-Oct-15 11:12 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

